# Renting a flat in Egypt



## AaLF (Oct 20, 2015)

Need to stay in Egypt for maybe 3 months or so next year (2016).

How does one track down a furnished flat that doesn't cost the earth? Googling rented flats is like swimming in shark infested waters. How does a poor Egyptian survive over there with those prices?


----------



## alaa93khaled (Nov 2, 2015)

my pick would be outskirts of Cairo, example: rehab, sherouk city, new cairo. cheapest is sherouk city as it is a bit distant from central Cairo (about 40 km)


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not many would rent a flat for only 3 months, most want a 1 year minimum contract. You might have better luck finding an extended-stay hotel for a good rate.


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

AaLF said:


> Need to stay in Egypt for maybe 3 months or so next year (2016).
> 
> How does one track down a furnished flat that doesn't cost the earth? Googling rented flats is like swimming in shark infested waters. How does a poor Egyptian survive over there with those prices?


Stay away from Port Said. Rent here is sky rocket and you'll probably not find anyone willing to rent their apartment for a period of only 3 months.

Hope you find a reasonable price soon.


----------



## CSabry (Aug 2, 2015)

Am interested myself. I have been living with the in-laws for 4 months now and need to get out. I don't understand how to search for apartments here apparently. The prices are ridiculous, more than the average Egyptian earns in a month even for a very modest apartment. Try Zahraa El Maadi. The rents seem to be semi-reasonable there and it's not a bad area. I work in that district. I'm not sure if they will accept 3 months, but worth a try. Good luck on anyone calling you back. This is the problem I'm facing currently. No one responds to my enquiries.


----------



## marwaahmed123 (Sep 2, 2015)

You should stay next to your job or downtown 
Or if you want a flat in new cairo tell me I live there and can help you


----------



## keithandkerry (Sep 2, 2014)

CSabry said:


> Am interested myself. I have been living with the in-laws for 4 months now and need to get out. I don't understand how to search for apartments here apparently. The prices are ridiculous, more than the average Egyptian earns in a month even for a very modest apartment. Try Zahraa El Maadi. The rents seem to be semi-reasonable there and it's not a bad area. I work in that district. I'm not sure if they will accept 3 months, but worth a try. Good luck on anyone calling you back. This is the problem I'm facing currently. No one responds to my enquiries.


Are you married to an Egyptian - if so, could he do all the negotiating? When we arrived in August (with a housing allowance) we were quoted prices which, although close to our allowance, were well above what Egyptian colleagues told us they'd get. I'd suggest he does all the negotiating, and you don't put in an appearance until he's signed the lease with the rent agreement!

We were in Rehab initially and paid 8000LE for a three-bed apartment. I know colleagues who moved further out to Madinaty and pay around half that for a two- or three-bed. 

Remember that on top of the initial month's rent & deposit, you also have to pay the "finder's fee" for the apartment (a real scam, that one!)


----------



## Basheer (Oct 2, 2009)

Search egypt.aqarmap.com 

The problem is a lot of the ads are done by real estate agents so if you call them about an apartment, they will most likely not speak English. And if they know you are a foreigner, they will rip you off.

As for the 3 months, I don't see it as a problem. You can agree to sign a contract for 6 months then just leave after 3. For the third month, tell the landlord you will not be paying the rent, but instead you will be using the one-month deposit you gave as rent. 

The problem is how you will be able to get this done. My suggestion would be first to figure out where you want to live exactly. Next, search for a property online and then get an Egyptian friend to call them and work out the details.


----------

